# Schule der WoW Personen



## Reflox (15. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffies. 

Irgendwie hatte ich heute die verrückte Idee mit WoW Personen "Schüler-Witze" zu machen.

So im Sinne von: 
"Ragnaros! Ich sagte doch du darfst keine Häuser anzünden!" "Aber Herr Lehrer! Es war ein Versehen!" "DAS sagen sie ALLE!"
oder
"Ysera! Während des Unterricht wird nicht geschlafen!

 Bitte nehmt nicht Witze wie "Spieler X! Ich sagte doch du darfst nicht alle umnuken!" "Wolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololol! Ich hab dir deine Epixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx geklaut"

Denn:

-Eure und andere Spielcharakter sind VERBOTEN!

Genau wie "ILLIDAN ich sagte doch du darfst nicht alles vernichten!" *auf eine bestimmte person kuck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nun seid ihr an der Reihe. Bitte nehmt nicht gerade sehr unkreative Witze.

Lg Reflox

Edit: Flames könnt ihr auf ein Papier schreiben und es anzünden.


----------



## Ultimo01 (15. August 2010)

Toravon du sollst doch Steffi nicht Tieffriern!!!
Aber Herr Lehrer sie sagte zu mir ich bin so Heiß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Letia (15. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies.
> 
> Irgendwie hatte ich heute die verrückte Idee mit WoW Personen "Schüler-Witze" zu machen.
> 
> ...





Ehm, mal gar nicht witzig?


----------



## Earthhorn (15. August 2010)

Hogger! Jetzt lass doch die armen Lowies in Ruhe, die haben dir doch nichts getan. Und gib dem Kobold seine Kerze zurück!


----------



## Soladra (15. August 2010)

"Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer!Kael'thas hat mich schwul genannt!"

"Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer!"
"Ja, Sargeras?"
"Darf ich diese Welt vernichten?"
"Nein, darfst du nicht"

"Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer!"
"Ja, Nefrain?"
"Leroy hat meine Eier Kaputt gemacht!"

"Herr Lehrer! Herr Lehrer!"
"Ja, Malfurion?"
"Warum ist mein Bruder so viel cooler als ich?"
"Geh wieder in die Schlafkammer, das verstehst du nicht." 	

"Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer!"
"Ja, Flickwerk?"
"Ich hab so Bauchweh, kann ich nach Hause?"

"Norzdomu!"
"Ja, Herr Lehrer?"
"Ich habe dir doch verboten, die Zeit während Prüfungen zurückzudrehen."
"Aber ich bin doch noch nicht fertig."

"Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer!"
"JA, Seuchenmord?"
"Ich glaube, in Chemie ist mir was schiefgegangen..."


----------



## bababuss (15. August 2010)

Letia schrieb:


> Ehm, mal gar nicht witzig?



Witziger als du auf jeden Fall.

TE: Ich mag das Thema, ist so schön nerdisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Drigger (15. August 2010)

Ich hab dir gesagt Modermine lass die Pampers an aber nein du wolltest ja nicht hören !


----------



## Reflox (15. August 2010)

Letia schrieb:


> Ehm, mal gar nicht witzig?



Das warn auch nur mal Beispiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und tut mir Leid dass du einen anderen humor hast! Danke dass du mir das mitgeteilt hast ich werde nächstes mal darauf achte, dass ich Witze mache die auch du lustig findest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yodaku (15. August 2010)

Wärend der Musikstunde:
"Jetzt bist du mit Vortanzen dran, Heigan" 

...ok der war vorhersehbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexit (15. August 2010)

Es ist schon sehr Witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kilerwakka (15. August 2010)

mimmiron: haha raidgruppe jetzt seid ihr den untergang geweiht!!
raidgruppe: oh nein er wird uns gleich mit seinem laser pulverisieren !
mimmirons mutter:mimmiron ich hab dir doch gesgt du darfs keien todesvernichtetend laser auf raidgruppen werfen bevor du nicht dein zimmer aufgeräumt hast!
mimmiron:aber mutti.
mimmrions mutter: kein aber nun geh in dein zimmer und du hast hausererest bis ende des monats.
mimmiron :ja mutti.
raidgruppe: na geht doch nenen gnom von uns als sein mutter zu verkleiden. ich wusste immer das das funktioniert nun auf zu yoggi!!!!!!


----------



## Durbem (15. August 2010)

"Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer!"
"Ja, Illidan?"
"Ich bin nicht vorbereitet!"

(You're not prepared!)


----------



## Freyen (15. August 2010)

Im Grammatikunterricht versucht Nozdormu den zukünftigen Bewahrern der Zeit durch Beispiele die Zeiten zu erläutern.
Nozdormu: "Wenn ich sage ich bin schön, welche Zeit ist das?"
Ein vorwitziger Bewahrer antwortet: "Vergangenheit!"

 Prof. Seuchenmord: "Du hast ein absolutes Vakuum in deinem Kopf!"
Yogg-Saron: "Da bin ich ja wertvoll für die Wissenschaft!"
Prof. Seuchenmord: "Wieso?"
Yogg-Saron: "Der Wissenschaft ist ein absolutes Vakuum nicht bekannt!"

 Malfurion schläft im Unterricht.
Cenarius weckt ihn: "Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das der richtige Platz zum Schlafen ist!".
Darauf Malfurion: "Ach, es geht schon. Ihr müsst nur leiser sprechen!"


----------



## kilerwakka (15. August 2010)

durbem der war nicht witzig


----------



## Schlaviner (15. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> "Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer!Kael'thas hat mich schwul genannt!"
> 
> "Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer!"
> "Ja, Nefrain?"
> "Leroy hat meine Eier Kaputt gemacht!"



Made My Day XDDDD


----------



## Leviathan666 (15. August 2010)

*Keine Flask, kein Buffood dabei? SETZEN, SECHS!*


----------



## rocksor (15. August 2010)

Letia schrieb:


> Ehm, mal gar nicht witzig?



Ich finds ehrlich gesagt auch ziemlich unwitzig :/


----------



## Scharyth (15. August 2010)

Die Leute, die es nicht witzig finden, können doch einfach wieder gehen. Niemand zwingt euch, das hier zu lesen und es gibt Leute, die das lustig finden!


----------



## Moktheshock (15. August 2010)

Hallo Liebe Schüler, wo ist den Hogger schon wieder
Herr Lehrer Herr Lehrer der schwänzt wieder!
Lasst mich raten er behauptet wieder ein Alli hat ihn auf dem Schulweg tot gehauen.


----------



## Yodaku (15. August 2010)

Im Schwimmunterricht:
Lehrer: "Ok Onyxia denk immer an die richtige Atemtechnik beim Schwimmen!"
*Onyxia atmet tief ein*


----------



## meitertot (15. August 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Ich finds ehrlich gesagt auch ziemlich unwitzig :/




Ich finde das schon witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaosgamer117 (15. August 2010)

''Arthas, kannst du mir sagen warum du das gesammte vesper der klasse geklaut hast?''

''Tut mir leid herr lehrer, aber frostmourne hat hunger.''


----------



## Korer (15. August 2010)

Kindergarten


----------



## Freyen (15. August 2010)

In der Orkschule fragt Drek´Thar, was ein Trauerfall ist.
Sagt das erste Orkkind: "Wenn ich meine Axt verliere!"
"Nein" sagt Drek´Thar, "das nennt man einen Verlust!"
Sagt das nächste Orkkind: "Wenn ein Loch in unserer Höhle ist, und es hereinregnet!"
"Nein" sagt Drek´Thar wieder, "das nennt man einen Schaden!"
Sagt das dritte Orkkind: "Wenn Garrosh sterben würde!"
"Richtig" sagt Drek´Thar, "das wäre ein Trauerfall, und kein Schaden und kein Verlust!"




@Korer: Nein, Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H24Lucky (15. August 2010)

Freyen schrieb:


> In der Orkschule fragt Drek´Thar, was ein Trauerfall ist.
> Sagt das erste Orkkind: "Wenn ich meine Axt verliere!"
> "Nein" sagt Drek´Thar, "das nennt man einen Verlust!"
> Sagt das nächste Orkkind: "Wenn ein Loch in unserer Höhle ist, und es hereinregnet!"
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anato (15. August 2010)

Yodaku schrieb:


> Im Schwimmunterricht:
> Lehrer: "Ok Onyxia denk immer an die richtige Atemtechnik beim Schwimmen!"
> *Onyxia atmet tief ein*




 Mein Fav. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (15. August 2010)

Nach einem Sieg über die Raidgruppen des aktuellen Abend, rennt Vek'lor zu seiner Mutter und jammert:

"Mami, wieso darf Nilash immer mit den Actionfiguren spielen und ich krieg nur diese doofen Puppen mit den hässlichen Kleidern?!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. August 2010)

"Sylvannas? Was ist los mit dir?"
"Ach Herr Lehrer, ich bin heute einfach so depressiv"

"Arthas! Warum kommst du zu spät?!"
"Tut mir leid Herr Lehrer aber ich in heute morgen am Frostthron kleben geblieben!"

In der Neruber Schule in Azjol-Nerub:
"azashjirr!" Warum kommst du zu spät? Und komm jetzt nicht mit "ich hab mich verlaufen!"


"Okay Murlocus, ich versteh nicht was du im Aufsatz mit "mrglmrglmrglrwlrwlrwlrwlrwl! Meinst."

"HOGGER! Ich sagte doch du darfst keine Erstklässler verprügeln!"

"Vashj! Sechs! Setzten!

"Herr Lehrer Herr Lehrer!" "Was ist denn, Anub'Arak?" "Jeden Tag kommen 5 Leute die meinen sie seien eine Random-Gruppe, verdreschen mich und nehmen mir alles weg!"

"Wisst ihr was? Wir machen einen Schulausflug! "JAAAA!" "In den Occulus! "man,ne,nicht schon wieder,da hab ich keinen bock drauf,oooh man..."


----------



## Jobbl (15. August 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Nach einem Sieg über die Raidgruppen des aktuellen Abend, rennt Vek'lor zu seiner Mutter und jammert:
> 
> "Mami, wieso darf Nilash immer mit den Actionfiguren spielen und ich krieg nur diese doofen Puppen mit den hässlichen Kleidern?!"
> 
> ...



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (15. August 2010)

voll geil mehr davon ^^


----------



## Shaila (15. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> "Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer!Kael'thas hat mich schwul genannt!"
> 
> "Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer!"
> "Ja, Sargeras?"
> ...



Der Hammer, haha. Der Mit Leroy und Nozdormu sind die Besten. Danke dafür


----------



## Legendary (15. August 2010)

Durbem schrieb:


> "Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer!"
> "Ja, Illidan?"
> "Ich bin nicht vorbereitet!"
> 
> (You're not prepared!)



Made my day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Korer schrieb:


> Kindergarten


Keiner von uns will ehrlich gesagt wissen, wo du dich jeden Tag rumtreibst.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (15. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> "Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer!"
> "Ja, Nefrain?"
> "Leroy hat meine Eier Kaputt gemacht!"



Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kilerwakka (15. August 2010)

der lehrer farg: wo ist Edwin van Cleef
da sag ein schüler: immer diese schurken die sind für nichts zu gebrauchen die können nichtmal punklich zum unterricht erscheienen


----------



## Skikurt (15. August 2010)

Lehrer: Warum ist Xt heute nicht da
Schüler : Hmm liegt an der Liebe
Lehrer: Wieso was ist passiert
Schüler Herz gebrochen


----------



## Yodaku (15. August 2010)

Lehrer: "Baron Totenschwur, du meldest dich bitte nach dem Unterricht bei mir!"
Baron Totenschwur: "Warum?"
Lehrer: "Ich hab dich gestern gesehn wie du mein Haus mit Faulen Eiern beworfen hast, und sag jetzt nicht das war schwon wieder dein böser Zwilling aus Naxxramas."


----------



## Held² (15. August 2010)

Keltha setzt sich auf seinen Platz er holt seinen Taschenrechner raus und einen Bleistift
die Uhr zeigt an das die Pause zuende ist und der Unterricht beginnt 
der Lehrer verteilt die Zetteln für den Mathe test
plötzlich springt Kelthas auf und schreit:" DER LETZTE MATHE TEST IN DER KLASSE WAR NUR EIN RÜCKSCHLAG !"

Es ist Turn Unterricht Mutanus der Verschlinger (HDW Endboss) freut sich schon sehr auf den Turn Unterricht da er als Murloc ein sehr guter Sprinter ist
Der Turnlehrer macht einen kleinen staffellauf wo jeder schüler einen Partner von dem Lehrer zugeteilt wird
Mutanus der Verschlinger hofft das er als Partner Mrmrglmr bekommt da Mrmrglmr genau so ein guter sprinter ist wie er und dann sagt der Lehrer:
" Mutanus du bekommst als Partner *er schaut auf die Liste* Jünger von Naralex" 
Mutanus " Sch****"


----------



## Reflox (15. August 2010)

"Kel'Thuzad! Ich sagte doch nicht solche Haustiere!"
"Aber Arugal hat auch seinen Hund dabei!"
"Erstens: Arugals Hund lebt. 2. Arugal Hund ist nicht so riesig. 3. Arugals Hund riecht nicht so streng!"
"Okay Gluth, dann musst du nun nach Hause trampeln. Pass aber auf die Hochhäuser auf, und nasche nicht wieder vom Elefanten Gehege im Zoo!"

"Herr Lehrer?"
"Ja Seuchenmord?"
"In Chemie ist da was passiert und... ups da kommt schon die Seuchenwolke"

"Aber, Aber mein Lieber. Man muss nicht so kopflos reagieren! Hier dein Kürbis, dein Schwert und dein Helm!"

"Geht ihr nachher in WoM on?"
"WoM? Was ist das?"
"World of Menschcraft!"
"Mein Beamter ist schon Stufe 50!"
"Wolololololololol N00BS! Meine Politikerin ist schon Stufe 80! Und hat voll Epixx!"
"Ach geh weg, mit dir will niemand spielen!"
"Alle hacken auf mir rum nur weil mein Charakter Angela Merkel heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## HenrikP. (15. August 2010)

Letia schrieb:


> Ehm, mal gar nicht witzig?


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kilerwakka (15. August 2010)

der lehere schreib ein satz auf die taffel 
leher:illidan bitte lies den satz for den ich auf die tafel geschrieben habe
illidan: aber her leherer ich sehen kein satz auf der taffel 
leher: wenn du den ganzen tag leute verprügeln kannst dan kannst du den satz auf der tafel vorlesen
illidan: aber her leher ich bin blind
leher : dein ausreden kanste dir sparen lies endlich
illidan: ich kann nicht
lehrer: dan bistt du der einzige der jemals 100 mal in 1klasse vorschule sitzen gebliben bist


----------



## Martok352 (15. August 2010)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> der lehere schreib ein satz auf die taffel
> leher:illidan bitte lies den satz for den ich auf die tafel geschrieben habe
> illidan: aber her leherer ich sehen kein satz auf der taffel
> leher: wenn du den ganzen tag leute verprügeln kannst dan kannst du den satz auf der tafel vorlesen
> ...



OMG oO
Sooooo viele Fehler >.< und auch noch unwitzig... waaaahhhhh


----------



## Fedaykin (15. August 2010)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> der lehere schreib ein satz auf die taffel
> leher:illidan bitte lies den satz for den ich auf die tafel geschrieben habe
> illidan: aber her leherer ich sehen kein satz auf der taffel
> leher: wenn du den ganzen tag leute verprügeln kannst dan kannst du den satz auf der tafel vorlesen
> ...



Daher kennst du ihn wohl so gut.


----------



## Bobby Ross (15. August 2010)

Lehrer: "Arthas, nimm deinen Helm ab !"
Arthas: "Wieso das denn ?"
Lehrer: "Ich weis doch das NerD'Zhul dir immer alles vorsagt !"


----------



## White_Sky (15. August 2010)

Bobby schrieb:


> Lehrer: "Arthas, nimm deinen Helm ab !"
> Arthas: "Wieso das denn ?"
> Lehrer: "Ich weis doch das *Ner'zhul* dir immer alles vorsagt !"



Ahh ich musste einfach.. 

Sorry.

Obwohl NerD'zhul besser gepasst hätte.^^


----------



## Bobby Ross (15. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ahh ich musste einfach..
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Obwohl NerD'zhul besser gepasst hätte.^^



AH NEIN - Asche auf mein Haupt - Tschuldigt, Gul'dan war ja der mit dem Schattenrat usw ... Brennede Legion + Orks = Böse Orks - kommen nach Azeroth usw usw , Story is ja bekannt - ich verwechsel die nur immer -.-"


----------



## Reflox (15. August 2010)

Neraxes schrieb:


> verdammt unlustig



Dann teil es uns doch nicht mit und geh einfach. Es haben nicht alle so einen Humor wie du. Wie wärs damit? "Ging ein Troll mal mal nicht ins Buffed-Forum" HÖHÖHÖHÖHÖHÖ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kabooom254 (15. August 2010)

> "Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer!Kael'thas hat mich schwul genannt!"
> 
> "Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer!"
> "Ja, Nefrain?"
> "Leroy hat meine Eier Kaputt gemacht!"



Sind einfach die besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PadoBaelgun (15. August 2010)

Neulich beim "Verstecken"-spielen in der großen Pause.
Malfurion: Ich glaub jetzt hast du alle Maiev.
Ysera: Ich hab das Gefühl ... irgendwer fehlt!
Maiev: Wo ist Illidan ??

Im Chemie Unterricht.
Doan: Brennt im Feuer der Rechtschaffenheit.
Lehrer: Doan , muss ich dir das jedes mal erklären. Das ist nur ein Bunsenbrenner.....
Doan: Och menno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Auf dem Pausenhof. Ein Schüler stürmt verängstigt zur Lehrkraft.
Schüler: Herr Lehrer , Herr Lehrer , ich glaube Keli'dan ist ein Terrorost!
Lehrer: Was ,wie kommst du denn darauf ?
Keli'dan der Zerstörer brüllend: Kommt näher ........ und VERBRENNT!

Attumen: Herr Lehrer , Herr Lehrer , darf ich bitte stehen ?
Lehrer: Wieso das denn ?
Attumen: Bei meinem Nebenjob muss ich schon ständig auf so nem Gaul sitzen !


----------



## kilerwakka (15. August 2010)

schüler:herr lehrer herr lehrer darf ich wasser vom brunnen trinken
lehrer: klar darst du das
schüler: herr lehrer herr lehrer kil'jeaden verprügelt mich immer wenn ich zu nahe an den brunnen komme


----------



## kilerwakka (15. August 2010)

PadoBaelgun schrieb:


> Attumen: Herr Lehrer , Herr Lehrer , darf ich bitte stehen ?
> Lehrer: Wieso das denn ?
> Attumen: Bei meinem Nebenjob muss ich schon ständig auf so nem Gaul sitzen !



wer ist attumen?


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (15. August 2010)

Argh, einfach nur schrecklich...


----------



## kilerwakka (15. August 2010)

Kamos schrieb:


> Argh, einfach nur schrecklich...



dann lies es einfach nicht


----------



## Lisica (15. August 2010)

Earthhorn schrieb:


> Hogger! Jetzt lass doch die armen Lowies in Ruhe, die haben dir doch nichts getan. Und gib dem Kobold seine Kerze zurück!



wo is da der schülerwitz?!?! oO


----------



## Lisica (15. August 2010)

Lisica schrieb:


> wo is da der schülerwitz?!?! oO



Edit. : Ihr habt teilweise echt nen beschissenen Humor.. muss mal gesagt werden oO


----------



## DarkTyra (15. August 2010)

Im Chemieunterricht:

Chemielehrer: Seuchenmord, wie oft hab ich dir gesagt, dass du die Chemikalien nicht trinken sollst!!
Seuchenmord: Hmm, schmeckt nach Kirsche....


----------



## Flexmember (15. August 2010)

Herr Lehrer !

"Ja Cairne? "

Ich will nicht mit auf Klassenfahrt nach Argentinien.........


----------



## Sezulad (15. August 2010)

DER LETZTE MATHE TEST IN DER KLASSE WAR NUR EIN RÜCKSCHLAG !

made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thejojy (15. August 2010)

im biounterricht:
lehrer: illidan lass den kopf des sklettes da!


----------



## Saberclaw (15. August 2010)

Das was jetzt kommt is komplette Amateurarbeit, also bitte ich um Nachsicht^^




(Bischen was nostalgisches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Lehrer:"So scheinen ja alle da zu sein...moment wo ist Azuregos?
Schüler:"Der is grad noch bei Bob, sollte eigentlich gleich da sein"
*plopp*
Lehrer:"Na wo kommen wir denn her?!"
Azuregos:"Tut mir leid Herr Lehrer, aber da war dieser Raid und ich..."
Lehrer:"Keine faulen Ausreden! Jeder hier hat pünktlich...Was zum?!"
*Trommelwirbel**Kriegsgeschrei**Staub*
Lehrer:"Was war denn das? Und wo zur Hölle ist Azuregos schon wieder?!"
Schüler:"Der ist gerade wieder bei Bob..."

----

Beim Sportunterricht auf dem Sonnenbrunnenplateau:
Lehrer: "So, heute machen wir Ausdauerlauf! Kil'jaeden, du fängst an!"
Kil'jaeden: "Heute nen Kasper gefrühstückt was?"

----

(Kein direkter Witz, eher ein Auszug aus einem Tag in der Schule)
Illidan: "Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer! Maiev hat mich einen Blindfisch genannt!
Maiev verstohlen: "Na wenns doch stimmt..."
_*Onyxia atmet tief ein*_
Lehrer: "Ruhe ihr beiden und passt gefälligst auf!"
Kael'Thas: "Oh mei, also seids halt net so grob zu einander, hach gottchen!"
Illidan verstholen: "Schwule Socke..."
Maiev: "Daredevil nachzumachen ist auch nicht gerade hetero."
_*Onyxia atmet tief ein*_
Lehrer: "Ruhe jetzt sonst fliegt ihr raus!"
_*Onyxia verschluckt sich*_
Lehrer: "Onyxia, hast du deinen Inhalator vergessen?! Illidan geh mit ihr ins Krankenzimmer!"
Maiev: "Das blinde Huhn sieht doch eh nix!"
Kael'thas: "Dann geh halt mit du blöde Kuh, ohne ihn bringst du doch eh nix in der Klasse!"
Lehrer: "Raus mit euch dreien, sofort!"
C'thun: "Ihr werdet alle sterben..."
Akama: "Juhu endlich frei, Illidan ist weg!"
Lehrer: "Bin ich denn nur von Idioten umgeben? Was könnte heute noch schief gehen..."
Timmey: "TIMMMEEYYYY!"

----

Muradin: "Herr Lehrer, Saurfang macht mein Papierschiffchen kaputt!"
Saurfang: "Er hat angefangen!"

----

Lehrer: "Yogg'Saron, hör auf solch hässliche Grimassen im Unterricht zu schneiden! Du machst mich noch WAHNSINNIG!"

----

"AH" - "HA-HAAA" - "AUUUH" - "HUI!" - "IIH...UUH" - "HUI-HAHU!
Lehrer: "Romulo, Juliett ... RAUS!"


Das wars erst mal^^



Bobby schrieb:


> Lehrer: "Arthas, nimm deinen Helm ab !"
> Arthas: "Wieso das denn ?"
> Lehrer: "Ich weis doch das NerD'Zhul dir immer alles vorsagt !"



 LOL^^


----------



## -Migu- (15. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> "Okay Murlocus, ich versteh nicht was du im Aufsatz mit "mrglmrglmrglrwlrwlrwlrwlrwl! Meinst."
> 
> "HOGGER! Ich sagte doch du darfst keine Erstklässler verprügeln!"



XD looooool Die sind echt gut.


----------



## -Migu- (15. August 2010)

wtf? doppelpost? sry keine absicht


----------



## bilibishere (15. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> "Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer!"
> "Ja, Nefrain?"
> "Leroy hat meine Eier Kaputt gemacht!"
> 
> ...



ich kann nimma xD Made my Day bzw Night ^^


Varian Wrynn:" Bei jedem Atemzug, den ich mache, stirbt ein Orc."

Anduin Wrynn: "Versuchs doch mal mit Mundwasser, Vater"


----------



## bilibishere (15. August 2010)

Shicce Doppelpost sry


----------



## Nexus.X (16. August 2010)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> wer ist attumen?


Der Reiter (und erste Boss) in Karazhan.



Lisica schrieb:


> Edit. : Ihr habt teilweise echt nen beschissenen Humor.. muss mal gesagt werden oO


Nein, muss es nicht!
Humor war, ist und wird immer Geschmackssache sein, wie vieles andere auch ... hoffentlich kriegt das auch der letzte bald mal in sein Vakkum, dass er/sie/es Gehirn schimpft hinein.


----------



## kilerwakka (16. August 2010)

ma niemand schreib mehr witze


----------



## Amay (16. August 2010)

ich hab hier noch ein paar schöne Witze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :



Nur ein Untoter ist ein guter Toter...
Ähh Moment...


Was macht ein Untoter auf dem Fussballfeld?: "Faulen"



Kommt ein Untoter zum Erste Hilfe Lehrer. Sagt der Lehrer: "Etwas spät, oder?"


und noch einen längeren Witz aber den kennen bestimmt schon welche :

Ich stand also da auf dieser Party an der Bar und versuchte dem Gastwirt klar zu machen, 
dass er mir bitte 10 Wasser machen soll, 
da viel mir plötzlich diese sehr attraktive junge Dame auf, 
die mich durch ihre aufreizenden Blicke dazu verführte auf sie zuzugehen um sie anzusprechen!


Nachdem wir uns vorgestellt hatten und in einen eher oberflächlichen 
Dialog verfielen wanderten meine Augen an ihr auf und ab und betrachteten ihre Items… ähm… Klamotten…


Ich: „Coole Hose hast du da an, wo ist die her?“

Sie: „Hab ich mir gestern in der Stadt geholt“

Ich: „Stormwind?“

Sie: „Ne von H&M“

Ich: „H&M? Ist das ne neue Instanz?“

Sie: „Inst..was?“

Ich: „Ach vergiss es.. is die Hose wenigstens episch?“


Sie: „Die is von Dolche&Gabana“

Ich: „Ne, ich mein ob die lila is“

Sie: „Hä? Sie ist blau, dass siehst du doch!“

Ich: „Achso blau, na ne, ich such eh nach Leder“

Sie: „Leder? Hast du den Fetisch?“

Ich: „Fet..was? Achso ne, ich Angel nich…“


Irgendwie kam sie mir durch ihre verwirrenden Antworten etwas sonderbar vor 
aber dennoch war ich bestrebt die Nacht mit ihr zu verbringen, so schritt das Gespräch dann folgender 
Maßen voran:


Sie: „Was machen wir jetzt noch? Gehen wir zu mir oder zu dir?“ 
Ich: „Kommt drauf an wo du dein Ruhestein hast!“


Kaum war dieser Satz ausgesprochen stand plötzlich so’n stinkender Mensch neben mir brüllte mir ins Ohr 
„Hast du’n Problem, Penner? Lass meine Freundin in Ruhe“


Ich blickte sie fragend an: „gehört der Alli hier zu dir?“ doch noch bevor sie antworten konnte, 
kam er auf mich zu… ich witterte nur die Ehre und ging sofort auf ihn los!


Ich streckte ihn mit 2 gezielten Schlägen zu Boden und war sehr verwundert, 
warum ich keine Ehrenpunkte für den bibi erhalten hab, aber da mir auch kein ruchloser Mord angezeigt wurde,
war es mir relativ egal!


Plötzlich spazierten 4 Spieler mit grünem Gildenwams und der weißen Aufschrift „Polizei“ herein 
und baten darum, dass ich ihnen folgen solle!


Ich: „Polizei? Seit ihr neu auf dem Server, eure Gilde kenn ich gar nicht?“

Polizei: „Sie sind wohl nen Scherzkeks, was?

Ich: „Ne, Schurke“

Polizei: „Ja ja, das klären wir dann auf dem Revier“

Ich: „Wo geht’s hin? Revier? Is das ne 5er, oder was soll ich mit euch 4 Gimps da?“

Polizei: „Folgen sie uns jetzt bitte und alles weitere klären wir dann unterwegs“


Ich dachte mir nur, warum fragen die für ihren Lowbiekram nicht wen von JdH? 
Aber andererseits hat ich eh noch keine Lust mich für diesen Abend auszulogen.


Ich: „Habt ihr schon Grp, na dann invite! So und wie kommen wir da jetzt hin? Reiten oder gibt’s da nen Flugpunkt?“

Polizei: „Folgen sie uns einfach!“

Ich: „Alles klar, dann bin ich mal kurz sticki und geh mal kurz afk@WC“


Als wir ankamen, sollte ich mich erstmal setzen, aber ich meinte nur! „Ne keine Zeit jetzt für so was, buffen und go“


Doch der eine wurde langsam sauer und fuhr mich mit lauter Stimme an: „Setzen!“ Ich mich also hingesetzt.


Polizei: „Wir hätten gern ihren Personalausweis“

Ich: „Kein Problem, einfach antraden“

Polizei: „Was sind sie von Beruf?“

Ich: „Ingenieur“

Polizei: „Für was?“

Ich: „Ach hab mich auf Sprengstoff und Granaten spezialisiert?“


Plötzlich whisperte er seinem Gildenkollegen zu „Informier mal die Kripo, 
die solln mal seine Wohnung checken“


Polizei: „Was wollten sie in der Disco?“

Ich: „Ach ich hab noch nen haufen Stoff auf der Bank und wollt gucken ob ich den irgendwie unters Volk bringen kann“


Wieder war mein Satz von einem whisper zu seinem Kollegen gefolgt: „Ruf die Drogenfahnder, 
die sollen ihn gleich danach vernehmen“


Polizei: „Wollen sie sich noch mit jemanden in Kontakt setzen bevor wir sie in die Zelle bringen?“

Ich: „Ja, Darth“

Polizei: „Ist das ihr Anwalt?“

Ich: „Nein, mein Leader“

Polizei: „Ihr was? Was wollen sie dem sagen?“

Ich: „Na das ich zu spät zum Invite für MC erscheine!

Polizei: „Steckt ihn zu dem anderen Verrückten in die Ausnüchterungszelle!“


Ziemlich grob führten mit mich also zwei dieser Vollpfosten in eine enge graue Zelle, 
in der schon ein weiterer Spieler auf dem Boden saß.


Ich: „Warum bist du hier drinnen?“

Er: „Die haben mich im Wald aufgegabelt, als ich dabei war nen paar Wölfen das Fell abzuziehen!“

Ich: „Willst Kochkunst skilln?“

Er: „Nee, bin Kürschner“

Ich: „Du bist doch Mage, oder? Kannst mir Wasser und Brot machen?“

Er: „Was willst du hier damit?“

Ich: „Wieso hier? Ich port jetzt Ogri und geh dann MC“


----------



## kilerwakka (16. August 2010)

ragnaros: mr thief mr thief mr thief
mr thief: ich bin gekommen
ragnaros: ich hofte das und träumte das es dich gibt
mr thief:was willst du?
ragnaros: viele leute denk ich sei böse aber das bin ich eigentlich nicht und dies leute kommen immer in großen gruppen und bevor ich was sagen kann.
mr thief verschwand
ragnaros:damit!
ein erdbenen erschüttert den boden

den witzt hab ich vom englischen ins deutsche übersetzt von diesem video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFmxa9GZDb8


----------



## Rhaven (16. August 2010)

Flexmember schrieb:


> Herr Lehrer !
> 
> "Ja Cairne? "
> 
> Ich will nicht mit auf Klassenfahrt nach Argentinien.........



Pwned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





kilerwakka schrieb:


> ragnaros: mr thief mr thief mr thief
> mr thief: ich bin gekommen
> ragnaros: ich hofte das und träumte das es dich gibt
> mr thief:was willst du?
> ...



Den raff ich nicht cO


----------



## kilerwakka (17. August 2010)

dan guck dir halt das viedo von dem link an den ich gepostet habe an isn lustiges video von obliviius films ich hab des nur aus englischen übersetzt


----------



## Krinos (17. August 2010)

Mir fällt jetzt selber kein Witz ein , aber mich wunderts, warum noch keiner n Schulwitz mit Pathaleon dem Kakulator gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok352 (17. August 2010)

guckt mal Ragnaros Compilation
des is coll =)


----------



## Occasus (17. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> "Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer!"
> "Ja, Nefrain?"
> "Leroy hat meine Eier Kaputt gemacht!"



Der is gut ^^


----------



## Marctoad (17. August 2010)

Mitten im Unterrich holt ein Kobold eine Kerze raus.
Gerade als er sie anzünden will, kommt der Lehrer und sagt:"Lass das", und will die Kerze nehmen.
Der Kobolt schlägt ihm die Hand weg und sagt:" Du nicht nehmen Kerze"


War klar das so einer noch kommt^^


----------



## myxemio (17. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> "Geht ihr nachher in WoM on?"
> "WoM? Was ist das?"
> "World of Menschcraft!"
> "Mein Beamter ist schon Stufe 50!"
> ...



der geilste, den ich bislang gelesen habe

loool



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (17. August 2010)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> ragnaros: mr thief mr thief mr thief
> mr thief: ich bin gekommen
> ragnaros: ich hofte das und träumte das es dich gibt
> mr thief:was willst du?
> ...



Sowas sollte man nicht als Witz posten und es dann noch grottig übersetzen.
Das is auch kein Witz in dem Sinne, man muss das komplette Video gesehen haben um zu raffen was dein kleiner Auszug da eigentlich bedeuten soll.
Außerdem rufen die Mr. Teeth, nur so am Rande...


Ich glaub der thread ist tot. Schulwitze kommen auch keine mehr, nur lahme alte Brötchen die wieder aufgebacken werden, weil jemand dachte, dass es vor ihm keinen gab, der den gebracht hat.


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (17. August 2010)

Stehen 4 Leute auf einem Zug, ein Zwerg, ein Orc, eine Menschin und eine Nachtelfe.Der Zug fährt durch einen Tunnel,

es wird dunkel und als es wieder hell wird hat der Orc eine rote Wange.

Die Menschin denkt sich: "Ich wette der Orc hat die Nachtelfe begrabscht und sie hat ihn gehauen.

" Die Nachtelfe denkt sich: "Ich wette der Orc hat die Menschin begrabscht und sie hat ihn gehauen.

" Der Orc denkt sich: "Ich wette die Menschin hat die Nachtelfe begrabscht und sie hat aufversehen mich gehauen.

" Der Zwerg denkt sich: "Hat ja gut geklappt!"


----------



## PlayerS (17. August 2010)

Die sogenannten Witze von ''Killerwakka'' sind nicht witzig!
Warum? 
Weil der Witz fehlt!


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2010)

Amay schrieb:


> [...]



Was haben diese Witze mit dem Thema zu tun? Lesen -> Denken -> Posten


----------



## MasterXoX (17. August 2010)

Flexmember schrieb:


> Herr Lehrer !
> 
> "Ja Cairne? "
> 
> Ich will nicht mit auf Klassenfahrt nach Argentinien.........




Kapier ich nich^^


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Kapier ich nich^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (17. August 2010)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> der lehere schreib ein satz auf die taffel
> leher:illidan bitte lies den satz for den ich auf die tafel geschrieben habe
> illidan: aber her leherer ich sehen kein satz auf der taffel
> leher: wenn du den ganzen tag leute verprügeln kannst dan kannst du den satz auf der tafel vorlesen
> ...



WHAT???


----------



## Yokoono12 (17. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das warn auch nur mal Beispiele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Der beste Witz bisher! Find das Thema garnet schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Be aware of 64 (17. August 2010)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> mimmiron: haha raidgruppe jetzt seid ihr den untergang geweiht!!
> raidgruppe: oh nein er wird uns gleich mit seinem laser pulverisieren !
> mimmirons mutter:mimmiron ich hab dir doch gesgt du darfs keien todesvernichtetend laser auf raidgruppen werfen bevor du nicht dein zimmer aufgeräumt hast!
> mimmiron:aber mutti.
> ...



ouch.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. August 2010)

Schwarzherz : Zeit für Spass 

Lehrer: Schwarzherz hab ich dir nicht gesagt du sollst nicht immer den Pausenclown mimen

O´mroog : Ich weiß die Lösung
O´mroog: Ruhe ich will schlafen
O´mroog: Lass mich ich will lernen Herr Lehrer O´mroog läßt mich nicht in Ruhe


----------



## Fedaykin (17. August 2010)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> den witzt hab ich vom englischen ins deutsche übersetzt




Das solltest du lieber lassen. Wirklich.


----------



## Camô (17. August 2010)

Durbem schrieb:


> "Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer!"
> "Ja, Illidan?"
> "Ich bin nicht vorbereitet!"
> 
> (You're not prepared!)



Der einzige, der wirklich gut ist.

Edit: Und der mit Cairne und Argentinien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Be aware of 64 (17. August 2010)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> ragnaros: mr thief mr thief mr thief
> mr thief: ich bin gekommen
> ragnaros: ich hofte das und träumte das es dich gibt
> mr thief:was willst du?
> ...



Mr teeth: Ich bin gekommen
Ragnaros: Oh, Gott sei Dank, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es dich wirklich gibt... ich meine, ich habs gehofft, ich habs geträumt.
Mr teeth: Was ist dein Begehren?
Ragnaros: Die Leute sollen wissen, dass ich im Herzen garkeine so schlechte Person bin. Ich bin nicht böse! Diese Leute kommen immer in riesigen Gruppen hier herunter und bevor ich irgendetwas wie "Hallo, wie geht es euch?" sagen kann, greifen sie mich...
Mr teeth verschwindet (blupp)
Ragnaros gibt einen würdigen Growl von sich :-)

Aber das ist zu sehr aus dem Kontext gerissen, außenstehende können den Part nicht einordnen, ohne das Video gesehen zu haben...


----------



## Lord Gama (17. August 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Ich finds ehrlich gesagt auch ziemlich unwitzig :/



zu 99,9% /sign


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (17. August 2010)

rocksor schrieb:


> Ich finds ehrlich gesagt auch ziemlich unwitzig :/


Großteil ist imo nicht besonders lustig.


----------



## Bracka (17. August 2010)

Kommt der Lehrer bedrückt in Die klasse
Lehrer: Der Papst ist gestern gestorben.
Arthas: Und hat er was nützliches gedroppt?


----------



## Camô (17. August 2010)

Bracka schrieb:


> Kommt der Lehrer bedrückt in Die klasse
> Lehrer: Der Papst ist gestern gestorben.
> Arthas: Und hat er was nützliches gedroppt?



So langsam sollten vielleicht die Moderatoren eingreifen ...


----------



## Regine55 (17. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> "Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer!"
> "Ja, Nefrain?"
> "Leroy hat meine Eier Kaputt gemacht!"
> 
> ...



made my day xDDD


----------



## Bracka (17. August 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> So langsam sollten vielleicht die Moderatoren eingreifen ...



jop um leute wie dich aus solchen foren zu verbannen^^


----------



## Arakius1 (17. August 2010)

Herr Lehrer Rexxar ist tot!
Nein der tut nur so!


----------



## Regine55 (17. August 2010)

Ich find das Thema echt klasse. Zwar nicht nur die ober Brüllerwitze dabei, aber ist doch recht amüsant ^^


----------



## Martok352 (17. August 2010)

Bracka schrieb:


> Kommt der Lehrer bedrückt in Die klasse
> Lehrer: Der Papst ist gestern gestorben.
> Arthas: Und hat er was nützliches gedroppt?



der is ja wohl mehr als alt oO


----------



## Idekoon (17. August 2010)

Bracka schrieb:


> Kommt der Lehrer bedrückt in Die klasse
> Lehrer: Der Papst ist gestern gestorben.
> Arthas: Und hat er was nützliches gedroppt?



...Ich hab in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie soooo doll gelacht! Der Witz war einfach der Oberbörner!...not


----------



## Kezpa (17. August 2010)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> der lehere schreib ein satz auf die taffel
> leher:illidan bitte lies den satz for den ich auf die tafel geschrieben habe
> illidan: aber her leherer ich sehen kein satz auf der taffel
> leher: wenn du den ganzen tag leute verprügeln kannst dan kannst du den satz auf der tafel vorlesen
> ...



du scheinbar auch denn deine rechtschreibung suckt mal >>

kriegst Augenkrebs von


----------



## Furballvie (17. August 2010)

Lehrer: So Jaina, nun sag mir mal - wieviel ist 6x7

5 Minuten vergehen - keine Antwort

Lehrer: Öhm ... Jaina? 

Jaina: Pssst - ich versuche mich zu konzentrieren!


----------



## Krovvy (17. August 2010)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> der lehere schreib ein satz auf die taffel
> leher:illidan bitte lies den satz for den ich auf die tafel geschrieben habe
> illidan: aber her leherer ich sehen kein satz auf der taffel
> leher: wenn du den ganzen tag leute verprügeln kannst dan kannst du den satz auf der tafel vorlesen
> ...



das einzigste, was ich lustig fand. und ich habe nicht über den witz gelacht.


----------



## Held² (17. August 2010)

Furballvie schrieb:


> Lehrer: So Jaina, nun sag mir mal - wieviel ist 6x7
> 
> 5 Minuten vergehen - keine Antwort
> 
> ...



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok352 (17. August 2010)

Furballvie schrieb:


> Lehrer: So Jaina, nun sag mir mal - wieviel ist 6x7
> 
> 5 Minuten vergehen - keine Antwort
> 
> ...



Der is geil xD


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2010)

Furballvie schrieb:


> Lehrer: So Jaina, nun sag mir mal - wieviel ist 6x7
> 
> 5 Minuten vergehen - keine Antwort
> 
> ...



Eigentlich sagt sie ja "psst- Ich versuche zu denken!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lehrer: Ich sagte doch! Eure "Gang" Westfallcoast Defias Bro's and gangstaz" dürfen ihr Logo doch nicht an die Wände sprühen!
---------------------------
Lehrer: VELEN! Was träumst du schon wieder in der Gegend herum?!
Velen: "Ich träume von einem Land... Namens Terra... Da leben Orks und Goblins, Zwerge und Menschen, Hoch/Wald/dunkel-elfen... SKaven...
Lehrer: Ich sagte doch du solltest weniger WAR spielen!
--------------------------


----------



## Yujimbo2009 (17. August 2010)

kilerwakka, on 15 August 2010 - 20:08, said:

der lehere schreib ein satz auf die taffel 
leher:illidan bitte lies den satz for den ich auf die tafel geschrieben habe
illidan: aber her leherer ich sehen kein satz auf der taffel 
leher: wenn du den ganzen tag leute verprügeln kannst dan kannst du den satz auf der tafel vorlesen
illidan: aber her leher ich bin blind
leher : dein ausreden kanste dir sparen lies endlich
illidan: ich kann nicht
lehrer: dan bistt du der einzige der jemals 100 mal in 1klasse vorschule sitzen gebliben bist

*geil,....was daran nur lustig ist, finde ich, ist die rechtschreibung oO...war das mit absicht??


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2010)

Yujimbo2009 schrieb:


> kilerwakka, on 15 August 2010 - 20:08, said:der lehere schreib ein satz auf die taffel
> leher:illidan bitte lies den satz for den ich auf die tafel geschrieben habe
> illidan: aber her leherer ich sehen kein satz auf der taffel
> leher: wenn du den ganzen tag leute verprügeln kannst dan kannst du den satz auf der tafel vorlesen
> ...



Ich glaube nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furballvie (17. August 2010)

Der junge Tauren Druide ist das erste Mal in Undercity und hat sich verlaufen. 
Auf der Suche nach dem Weg nach oben öffnet er eine Tür und landet in einem Klassenraum der Schule. 
Er blickt sich um, begreift wo er ist und meint: 

"Meine Fresse - was habt ihr denn angestellt, dass ihr SO lange nachsitzen müsst?"


----------



## Furballvie (17. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Eigentlich sagt sie ja "psst- Ich versuche zu denken!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




stimmt ... "Furball - Zitieren nicht genügend - setzen!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (17. August 2010)

Bracka schrieb:


> jop um leute wie dich aus solchen foren zu verbannen^^



Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: Was hast du dir für Reaktionen erhofft von einem Witz, der regelmäßig im Handelschannel gepostet wird?


----------



## Furballvie (17. August 2010)

Der Lehrer teilt die letzte Klassenarbeit aus. 

Vor Sylvanas bleibt er stehen und gibt ihr ihre Arbeit auf der eine dicke rote 4 steht. 

Lehrer: "Sylvanas diesmal war ich sehr enttäuscht von dir!"

Sylvanas: "Aber Herr Lehrer, das ist nicht meine Schuld. Das ist alles nur wegen dem Arthas, weil der so gemein ist. Und überhaupt hat mir auch sonst niemand geholfen weil alle so gemein sind und ich war ganz auf mich allein gestellt und überhaupt ist es total unfair, dass Arthas mir immer was ins Ohr flüstert und mich ablenkt und außerdem ... "

Sie beginnt zu summen und sich im Rythmus einer uralten Melodie zu wiegen ... 

Lehrer: "Sylvanas, bitte! Keine Ausreden und Schluss mit dem Klagen! ... und ruf die Banshees zurück - die nützen dir auch nichts."


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2010)

Warum Illidan und Malfurion sich nicht verstehen:

Winterhauchsfest. Malfurion und Illidan sitzen in der Schule bei der abendlichen Weihnachtsfeier unterm BAum. 
Der Lehrer Cenarius erklärt das System.
C: "Die, dei Brav waren, bekommen , ein großes GEschenk, und die, die nicht brav waren, bekommen ein kleines."
M: "Juhu, ein Teddy, ein Teddy! Den hab ich mir so gewünscht!"
I: "Glückwunsch, Bruderherz. IChhab mir das selbe gewünscht"
Illidan packt sein GEschenk auf...
I:" Was... NOOOOOOOOIIIIIIIN!!!!"
...und zieht einen goldenen Schal aus dem Paket.
C: "Tut mir leid Illidan, aber in der Klassenkasse war nicht mehr genug Geld dass ich dir auch einen Teddy kaufen konnte, da hab ich dir diesen Schal besorgt, weil du doch immer heiser bist..."
M:" Und warum haben wir nicht beide was kleines bekommen, Shan'do?"
C:" Nun ja...Du warst nunmal braver, MAlfurion... und du bist nunmal mein Lieblingsschüler, Mal..."
*Illidan heult*
I: NIEMAND HAT MICH LIIIIIÄÄÄÄÄÄB!!! WUHÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ!!!


----------



## KoBa2010 (17. August 2010)

Hydrocanabinol schrieb:


> Stehen 4 Leute auf einem Zug, ein Zwerg, ein Orc, eine Menschin und eine Nachtelfe.Der Zug fährt durch einen Tunnel,
> 
> es wird dunkel und als es wieder hell wird hat der Orc eine rote Wange.
> 
> ...



made my day *roflmao* xD


----------



## Hydrocanabinol (18. August 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Kapier ich nich^^


die essen dort gern steaks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## techno91 (18. August 2010)

Englischlehrerin: "So Murloc, jetzt liest du mir mal den Text vor."

<Mrglmrglmrgl. Mrglmrglmrgl. Mrglmrglmrgl.>

"Gut, aber an deiner Aussprache müssen wir noch etwas arbeiten."


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (18. August 2010)

Der kleine Lord Mark'gar kommt mit gesenkten Häuptern als erster aus der Hofpause zurück. Da begegnet ihm einer der Lehrer.
"Aber Mark'gar, warum bist du denn so niedergeschlagen? Wurdest du etwa wieder von ein paar Vorschulkindern verdroschen?"
Lord M schüttelt seine Köpfe und meint unter Tränen "Die anderen lassen mich nie mitspielen..."
Darauf der Lehrer "Das ist aber gar nicht nett! Wieso wollen sie denn nicht mit dir spielen?"
Lord M schnieft und meint "Weil Arthi sagt, jemand ohne Beine hat beim Fußball nix zu suchen..."


----------



## Furballvie (18. August 2010)

Der Draenei Pala steht vor der Schule von Gnomeregan als der Unterricht vorbei ist und die Kinder herauskommen. Ein besonders vorwitziger Junge bleibt vor ihm stehen und betrachtet kritisch seine Rüstung. Der Pala beugt sich hinunter und sagt 

Draenei Paladin: "Na du bist aber ein niedlicher kleiner Gnomenjunge - wie heißt du denn?"

Gnomenjunge: "Knoblimus Zischelklonk"

Draenei Paladin: "Sehr hübsch - da ruft dich deine Mama bestimmt Knobli?"

Gnomenjune: "Na Zischelklonk ruft sie mich jedenfalls nicht -.-"

(nicht von mir - gestohlen und umgebaut)


----------



## Bracka (18. August 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: Was hast du dir für Reaktionen erhofft von einem Witz, der regelmäßig im Handelschannel gepostet wird?



NAja ist ja egal wie oft er Gepostet wird ich hab ihn einfach reingepostet weil er passt. Und wen es dir nicht passt lese den Fred nicht!


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2010)

"Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer!"
"Ja, Uter?"
"Arthas ist so gemein zu mir!"

"Herr Lehrer, Her Lehrer!"
"Ja, Illidan?"
"Ich glaube, Maiev hat mich vergiftet!"
"Dann geh doch einfach zu deinem Bruder, der kann das heilen."
"Aber der lässt mich nicht mehr nach Hause! "

"Hey, psst, Illidan."
"Hm? Was ist, Tyrande?"
"Sitzt meine Frisur?"
"Ja, Tyri. Sitzt ausgezeichnet, deine Frisur. Sieht sehr hübsch aus...Genau wie du"
"ILLIDAN IST IN TYRANDE VERLIEBT!"
"Ach, halt doch die Schnauze, Maiev."
"Gib doch zu, Illy, dass du dich in Tyrande verkukt hast!"
(OK, ich geb zu, der is scheiße)

"Hey, ihr drei! Auch wenn ihr Brüder seid und euch einen Lebensbalken teilt, die Tests werden nicht ausgetauscht!"


----------

